#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά όργανα >  > > >  >  >  Αποστασιόμετρα laser

## sundance

Διαθέτετε τέτοιο όργανο?

Ποιο μοντέλο/εταιρεία?

Τι χρήση του κάνετε?

Εντυπώσεις.

----------


## DirectionLess

Leica, Disto A3 (νομίζω, γιατί δεν το 'χω μαζί μου να σου πω με σιγουριά), πολύ ευχαριστημένος. Αποκλειστικά για εσωτερικές αποτυπώσεις. Λύνει τα χέρια σε μεγάλους χώρους (βαράει αρκετά μακριά, δεν θυμάμαι μέγιστη απόσταση) και βέβαια σε ύψη ΚΑΙ διαγωνίους.

----------


## georgecv

Hilti pd 40 μεγάλη ακρίβεια και εύκολος χειρισμός.

----------


## spiderman

Leica disto A5. Απόλυτα ευχαριστημένος. Μπαίνει σε τρίποδα (αν χρειαστεί) και έχει ηλεκτρονικό-ψηφιακό σταυρόνημα στο ''ματάκι'' σκόπευσης. Το συνιστώ ανεπιφύλακτα.

----------


## sundance

spiderman έχεις τσεκάρει μήπως: η υποδοχή για στήριξη στον τρίποδα είναι η τυποποιημένη ή είναι ειδική μόνο για τους τρίποδες της leica.

----------


## DirectionLess

Κυκλοφορεί ένας αντάπτορας νομίζω, κάπου τον είχε πάρει το μάτι μου σε κάποιο site που πουλάει τέτοιο εξοπλισμό.

----------


## Γιάννης Γ

BOSCH DLE70.Πολύ ευχαριστημένος,σε καλή τιμή (160 ευρώ) και με τον απαραίτητο τρίποδα ,ο οποίος κάνει και για τις φωτ. μηχανές.Α, έχει και μινι αλφάδι... :Κλείσιμο ματιού με νόημα: 

http://www.bosch-pt.gr/boptocs2-gr/P...bject_id=16847

----------


## cna

Νομίζω έχω το μακράν φθηνότερο όλων. Της Stanley είναι, γύρω στα 90 ευρώ με ακτίνα δράσης τα 30m. Υπολογίζει όγκο, εμβαδόν και διαγώνιο. Ξεχνάμε όμως τρίποδο και αλφάδι (ευτυχώς έχει λειτουργία συνεχούς μέτρησης οπότε παίρνω πάντα την μικρότερη ένδειξη).

----------


## sundance

Για εμβαδομετρήσεις γηπέδων το έχει χρησιμοποιήσει κανείς?

----------


## cna

Όχι. Ειδικά το δικό μου με τίποτα. Όσο καλό και να είναι αποκλείεται να έχει την ακρίβεια του γεωδαιτικού.

----------


## kobaksev

Νομίζω πως γενικά αυτά τα εργαλεία προορίζονται κυρίως για εσωτερική χρήση (καθαρά ύψη, διαγώνιες κλπ). Εγώ θα εστίαζα στο να έχει κλισίμετρο ή κάποιο αλφάδι και να είναι μικρό σε μέγεθος και οικονομικό. 
Για τα υπόλοιπα γεωδαιτικός σταθμός.

----------


## avgoust

Στο D3 που έχω το σπείρωμα ταιριάζει και στο τρίποδο της φωτογραφικής μηχανής.

----------


## spiderman

Υπάρχει και της εταιρείας, αλλά κάθεται και σε απλό τρίποδα φωτογραφικής μηχανής ή βιντεοκάμερας.

----------


## sundance

Υπάρχουν ειδικά γυαλιά (δεν ξέρω αν είναι αποτελεσματικά).
Επίσης  σε μερικά αποστασιόμετρα στην οθόνη απεικονίζεται η κουκκίδα (έχουν κάμερα).

----------


## DirectionLess

Γυαλιά έχω εγώ, είναι πολύ παραλία κατάσταση. Αποδίδουν αρκετά καλά όταν βαράει ο ήλιος μες τα μάτια σου αλλά και πάλι, δεν σημαίνει ότι θα βλέπεις ευκρινώς την κουκκίδα. Βελτιώνουν ελαφρά δηλαδή την κατάσταση.

----------


## sundance

Ποσοτικοποίησε το μεγάλες αποστάσεις. (40 ή 80 μέτρα ?)

----------


## avgoust

Πειραματιζόμενος υπό τις συνθήκες που ανέφερε παραπάνω ο GRTOPO , με το D3 χτύπησα σε οδική πινακίδα υψηλής αντανακλαστικότητας από απόσταση άνω των 100 μ και η κηλίδα έκανε μπαμ ! Χωρίς τα κόκκινα γυαλιά και είμαι και μύωψ.

Δοκιμάστε το , σε αυτές τις ασπρόμαυρες πινακίδες για επικίνδυνη στροφή.

Αλλά σε πραγματικές συνθήκες , όντως πάνω από τα 20 μ δεν βλέπεις ...

----------


## avgoust

Αφού τα γράφω από κάτω για τις πραγματικές συνθήκες ...  ώρα 21:34

----------


## sundance

Αν έχει καμερούλα όμως... (?)

----------


## Structur

Bosch DLE-150.

Είναι ανθεκτικό (έχει δοκιμαστεί σε πτώση 6μ). Ογκώδες (-). Το είχα αγοράσει προσφορά/πακέτο μαζί με τη διοπτρα ZO-4, η οποία κάνει  σχετικά καλή δουλειά όταν "κατεβασεις" το κόκκινο φίλτρο. Όλο μαζί μου ειχε βγει πέρυσι περίπου στα 350e.

Για μετρήσεις εσωτερικών χώρων θα συνέστηνα κάτι πιο μικρο και ευέλικτο, αλλά για τη δουλειά που το ήθελα εγώ, αυτό μου έκανε καλύτερα.

Ευχαριστημένος αν και είναι ακριβούτσικο.

----------


## sundance

Για τι δουλειά το ήθελες?

----------


## Structur

Για κτιριακά, αλλά το ήθελα σε πρώιμες φάσεις (εκσκαφές, σκελετός, επιμετρήσεις τοιχοποιία κλπ). Τα μικρά lasers, απευθύνονται πιο πολύ σε μεταγενέστερες φάσεις (πατώματα, κουζίνες κλπ) και επαγγέλματα τέτοιου τύπου.

Δεν ένιωσα ως τώρα ότι πήρα gadget-άκι για "μούρη", αλλά δεν καταργείται και η μετροταινία/κορδέλα.

Για έξω ψάξε αν υπάρχουν με πράσινη δέσμη (δεν γνωρίζω).

----------


## sundance

Πράσινη για έξω μες τα χωράφια και την φύση....???

Κοκκινάκι καλύτερα.

----------


## Structur

Για έξω η πράσινη είναι η ενδεδειγμένη. Το θέμα δεν είναι αν θα "καμουφλάρεται" π.χ. το πράσινο πάνω σε πράσινο, αλλά αν θα φαίνεται η ακτίνα!

----------


## MystMAn

Έχω αγοράσει το *dle70* της bosch.
Το αγόρασα το 2011.Κόστισε 150 ευρώ μαζί με ένα τρίποδο.
Έχει εμβέλεια 70μέτρων.
Έχει αλφαδάκι οριζοντιοποίησης.
Είναι μικρό και ελαφρύ.

Το μόνο *μειονέκτημα* είναι πως θέλει λίγο παραπάνω πίεση το "κεντρικό κουμπί" μετρήσεων,με αποτέλεσμα όταν πας για κάποιο λόγο να μετρήσεις με το ένα χέρι, να κουνιέται το όργανο.Βέβαια το συνηθίζεις.
(Πχ ένα hilti που είχα δουλέψει παλιότερα,είχε πολύ πιο ευαίσθητο κουμπί.Αλλά η τιμή του ήταν υψηλή για μένα)

----------


## Xάρης

Τον Οκτώβριο του 2010 αγόρασα το *Leica Disto D2*, 130¤+ΦΠΑ.
Μικρό σε μέγεθος και ελαφρύ, κατάλληλο μόνο για εσωτερικούς χώρους αν και το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει και σε εξωτερικούς (αποτυπώσεις αυθαιρέτων), χωρίς αεροστάθμη για οριζοντιοποίηση και χωρίς δυνατότητα τοποθέτησης σε τρίποδα.

Αναλυτικές πληροφορίες για τα χαρακτηριστικά του θα βρείτε στον σύνδεσμο παραπάνω. (κλικ στα έντονα γράμματα)

----------


## anavatis

γεια σας. για έλεγχο δόμησης τελικό στάδιο που έχω το ΣΚ, ποιά είνια η πιο φθηνή λύση για αποστασιόμετρο για να κάνω τη δουλειά μου? που θα το βρω σε κατάστημα της επαρχίας?

----------


## Xάρης

Skroutz.gr από 65,03¤ + ΦΠΑ

GeoShop από  110,00¤ + ΦΠΑ

Geodetic από 76,00¤ + ΦΠΑ

από μια γρήγορη διαδικτυακή έρευνα.

Πιο φθηνά ίσως να έχουν σε LIDL, Praktiker.

----------


## Katerina Gal

Συνάδελφοι καλησπέρα και από εμένα
Διέθετα και εγώ ένα αποστασιόμετρο τύπου Bosch GLM 50 Professional το οποίο μου το κλέψανε σπάζοντας την κλειδαριά από το αμάξι μου.
Έχει κωδικό serial no 208362480
οπότε αν κάποιος πάει να σας το πουλήσει μην το πάρετε διότι είναι κλεμμένο

----------

